# Breeding Nigerian Dwarf goats



## Mary

At what age can a ND be safely bred? Mine won't be a year old until May and June. If I wait until then to breed, I will be having late fall kids. I live in NE Ohio - we have cold, snowy winters. I don't want to run into problems by breeding too early, yet I'm concerned about having them due in the cold weather. Thoughts?


----------



## kelebek

It all depends on how big they are and how big the full grown sire is. Typically I like to make sure that the earliest they have kids with me is a few months past their first birthday if I can. I had a kinder (1/2 nubian 1/2 pymy or Nigerian - can't remember) that kidded out at 11 months just fine last spring.

I know of some that have had accidental breeding that they kidded at 9 months, but wouldn't reccommend it unless they are just really big does.

More people with ALOT more experience will probobly let you know here soon :wink:


----------



## KW Farms

We like to breed our does as yearlings, but it is usually safe to breed the nigerians at at least 9 months and 40 lbs. I find when breeding as yearlings, they tend to do a bit better with motherhood and less kidding issues. It really depends on the size of the doe though to be sure. If you have a small petite doe you might want to wait a little longer to make sure she grows out good.


----------



## capriola-nd

We wait until they are at least 8 months old and 40 lbs. Typically, with the way our kids grow, they are large enough to be bred at 8 months and kid at 13 months. 
No kidding difficulties (yet) because we would not breed them if they were not big enough. A friend of mine bred her doe intentionally at 5 months old because she was 40 lbs. already. She kidded at 10 months with not a single problem and was a great mother. So, it all depends on their size.


----------



## SDK

geez .. if i went by weight i think alley oop would be ready to breed in two weeks the way she eats!!!


i breed from yearlings to year and a half.. just on size.


----------



## jordan

As others have said, it depends on the size of the doe and not just the height and weight. For me, I also look at the width and balance of the kid as well. If I have a doe that is a little narrow at 9 months, I'll hold off.
The earliest I would breed is so that they kid no earlier than 13-15 months old (with 15 months being preferable).
Lois 
http://www.fallcreekfarm.net


----------



## Di

Welcome to The Goat Spot, Mary! I have Nigerians also, and I am also new to them, this last year being my first breeding year. I bred 1 doe that was pretty well grown at 10 mos. old, she kidded with twins and did just fine. The others were a little smaller so I waited till they were 12 mos. to breed them. LOL that's what I thought anyway, turns out they were actually 13 months...they kept me waiting awhile! So had kids born last month and they are doing fine. If you have a decent shelter and can keep them warm for a few days. It's getting into the 30's now and they have a nice thick coat and don't act cold at all. Of course I put them back in the barn with their mothers at night. 

Good luck with your girl and since you are new I'll add...we love pics!


----------



## toth boer goats

Mary .....first of all...welcome to the goat spot .. :wave: ...so glad you joined...
I agree with SDK ....1 year or 1 1/2 years old......


----------



## liz

Welcome Mary!! I raise mini's and really prefer to wait til they are at least a year old...my pygmies I tend to wait til they are a year and a half...I did have an accidental breeding with a 4 month old doe, and though it was a nerve wracking 5 months, she did just fine and delivered a single...excellent mama also. I would never do a breeding before a year on purpose...it's way too scary with all the "what if's"


----------



## ckyser

at what age should a Nigerian be retired from breeding? I haven't been able to find anything on this

thank you


----------



## ciwheeles

This is an old thread, but most people choose to stop at 10. If the goat is in really good shape though sometimes they can handle another year or two


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

ckyser said:


> at what age should a Nigerian be retired from breeding? I haven't been able to find anything on this
> 
> thank you


Yes it is an old thread, but most people do stop at 10 or 11.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Mary said:


> At what age can a ND be safely bred? Mine won't be a year old until May and June. If I wait until then to breed, I will be having late fall kids. I live in NE Ohio - we have cold, snowy winters. I don't want to run into problems by breeding too early, yet I'm concerned about having them due in the cold weather. Thoughts?


I breed mine around ten months- eleven months. When they look a good size to breed 

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> I breed mine around ten months- eleven months. When they look a good size to breed
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


This thread is six years old ya know ;-)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Um duhhh I was just letting her know!!! actually I didn't even look at the date!!! I feel so blonde right now!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Tali66

I'm reading this thread for the first time. Any info that someone wants to share now or 6 years ago is appreciated. Thanks!


----------

